
MakCorps – Hotel Price Comparison API - manthan123
https://www.makcorps.com/
======
manthan123
This API lets you compare hotel room prices from more than 200 websites like
agoda.com, booking.com , hotels.com,amoma.com,etc. Response will consist of
top 3 vendors along with the best vendor. Address , reviews, ratings ,
features, etc are the part of JSON response. This API is simple to implement
so you can keep smiling. Our database is regularly updated to reflect new
changes in Hotel prices and availability. Our API quickly responds to your
queries so your app doesn't lags. Using our API, you can just focus on your
user experience. We take care of the backend.

